# What is this????



## noochka1 (Dec 10, 2022)

Hi everyone;

Can anyone out there tell me what is eating at my P. tigrinum? I've tried all kinds of things on it, but nothing seems to get rid of it. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 11, 2022)

looks like a bad spider mite infection - wipe with a clean white tissue and use a magnifying glass.


----------



## noochka1 (Dec 11, 2022)

Thanks, I'll give that a shot. It's weird because my humidity is pretty high and the plant has been soaked in Physan and sprayed multiple times, but the damage keeps appearing.


----------



## NEslipper (Dec 22, 2022)

It looks to me like some of it could be severe thrip damage as well, they love to get down in the crown of the plant and chew on the newly developing leaves. By the time the leaf pushes out it can have red looking "rust spots" all along it. It even looks to me like there may be an adventurous adult out on the leaf (see attached image circled in red). An insecticidal soap/alcohol mixture would take care of the adults, but due to their life cycle, you'll need at least 3 treatments 5-7 days apart, which may also explain the persistent problems. Thrips are extremely difficult to get rid of. Good luck!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 22, 2022)

No mites. Those are typical thrip damage. No soaking needed. They move fast. You have to go with systemics.
If this plant was near other plants, it's possible that the bugs have spread on other plants. While treating this plant, I'd recommend to move the plant to a different room or bag it up until you are sure there are no more thrips left on the plant.


----------



## noochka1 (Dec 23, 2022)

Thanks so much! I couldn't figure out what this is, but "rust spots" is a dead-accurate description of what I'm seeing - and, yes, they have spread. UUGH! I'm breaking out the Bayer Advanced and spraying everything!!!

Thanks again


----------

